# Brawl Friend Code thread



## SL92 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Friend Codes:*
Shadow_Link_92: 3566-1202-3807
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
Zero_13: 1332-7364-0351
---Wii Console Code: 3329-2497-1794-8090
TwilightKing: 1676-3353-1078
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
TheGremp: 3394-3226-3347
---Wii Console Code: 3896-5796-9915-8788
Bulerias: 3952-6627-7009
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
Snoopdogga: 2964-8291-7803
---Wii Console Code: 4928-0080-4229-9205
Stormcommander: 1590 4363 2144
---Wii Console Code: 2624 0651 7808 5238
Super_Naruto: 1032-0901-9176
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
JJH0369: 3909-7238-3362
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
ZeldaFreak: 5370-0083-2678
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
Dragonflamez: 2363-5303-4128
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
OddCrazyMe: 1762-2356-9864
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
Tom the Warrior: 1117-9891-5506
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
Linkerator: 3179-5837-3852
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
Kyle: 3866-7854-2644
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
Sporge: 5026-4290-1261
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
Copper: 4425-1148-6832
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
beakmanthegreat: 2750-0913-3453
---Wii Console Code: 5438-7384-7472-0849
Shadow_Link_92 (New Friend Code): 4253-3387-8459
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
goobashel: 0774-4140-6861
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????
Flygon: 3222-5246-4190
---Wii Console Code: ????-????-????-????

*enter witty comment here*


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 9, 2008)

I was going to make one today     

But we can use this as the official one.

/pins.

Here's mine: 1332 7364 0351

Edit: Added you SL92.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 9, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> I was going to make one today
> 
> But we can use this as the official one.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, and I'll go add you there now. You've had practice, but meh.


I'm best with MetaKnight and Marth. And I'm not bad with Ice Climbers


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 9, 2008)

1676-3353-1078

That's mine and I've added you guys


----------



## Grawr (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm goin' out to get a Nintendo WiFi USB connector thing today, so I'll get mine up soon.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 9, 2008)

2363-5303-4128

I'm going to enter you guys in right now, and if you're not online to battle I'm going to be very sad.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 9, 2008)

5370-0083-2678


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 9, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> 5370-0083-2678


 Added you.
Let's go. >: D


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok, I'll be adding DF and ZF when my bro is finished using the Wii. 

-_-, so, yeah, add me.


----------



## Nate (Mar 9, 2008)

3222-5246-4190

yeah.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 9, 2008)

I have all of you added now.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 9, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> I have all of you added now.


 You Trav?
Wanna match? You can host ;D


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 9, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure, you still on?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 9, 2008)

I registered everyone


----------



## Justin (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Bulerias (Mar 9, 2008)

3952-6627-7009

Add meh D:

I added all of you


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 9, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> 3952-6627-7009
> 
> Add meh D:
> 
> I added all of you


 I'm just getting off, I'll add you tomorrow Bul.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 9, 2008)

3394-3226-3347

Add me, I'm about to add everyone.  I'll be online most of the time   
^_^			

EDIT: Added everyone.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 10, 2008)

*updates the main post*


----------



## SL92 (Mar 10, 2008)

So you need people registered on your Brawl FC list AND your Wii FC list to send them stages and the like?


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 10, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] So you need people registered on your Brawl FC list AND your Wii FC list to send them stages and the like? [/quote]
 yeah.. kinda sucks :/


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 10, 2008)

My Friend Code is:

2964-8291-7803


----------



## SL92 (Mar 10, 2008)

OK, I'm now accepting Wii Friend Codes >.< I'll get mine tomorrow.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 10, 2008)

Wii Console Friend Code:

4928 0080 4229 9205

Does anybody want to play online now?


----------



## SL92 (Mar 10, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Wii Console Friend Code:
> 
> 4928 0080 4229 9205
> 
> Does anybody want to play online now?


 I'll go on tomorrow, well, I'll be on every day for the next... *checks watch* eternity.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 10, 2008)

ok, add mine


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 10, 2008)

Wii code is 3896-5796-9915-8788

I already have most of you added.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 10, 2008)

1032-0901-9176


----------



## SL92 (Mar 11, 2008)

I think I've added everyone here to my Brawl FC List, and the front post.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 11, 2008)

**TheGremp*adds Snoop SN and Storm


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 11, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] I think I've added everyone here to my Brawl FC List, and the front post. [/quote]
 *cough*


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 11, 2008)

I now have everyone added    			 I should be on tomorrow, can't tonight because of my huge English assignment...


----------



## JJH (Mar 11, 2008)

My Friend Code:

3909-7238-3362

And I can't get back on tonight, but tommorow if I get on I'll add everybody in this thread.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 12, 2008)

Way to not add my to the front page.

:[


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 12, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Way to not add my to the front page.
> 
> :[


 Same =[


----------



## SL92 (Mar 12, 2008)

Calm down guys, I didn't see them XD


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 12, 2008)

We were on the front page.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2008)

1762-2356-9864

I'll add you guys later tonight or tommrow. ;D


----------



## JJH (Mar 12, 2008)

I've added everybody except Odd. Didn't see yours.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 12, 2008)

I added everyone on the list.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 12, 2008)

**TheGremp*adds Odd


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 13, 2008)

I've added everyone on the list.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 13, 2008)

Need to add names, guys.
I know SN is Aaron, and TK is Trav, but nobody else.

I'm Jake, btw. My brother's Chaz, you might fight him randomly if I'm playing.
(And last night, I was playing someone and SN randomly dropped in. IT's awesome that you can still battle someone who's code you don't have, as long as the host has both)


----------



## JJH (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm John with the Ike avatar.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 13, 2008)

LOL, I kept getting lag deaths when me, Zero, and Storm were fighting.

Storm, you spam like hell >=O


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 15, 2008)

Brawl code is 1117-9891-5506.


----------



## Linkerator (Mar 16, 2008)

My Brawl be:

3197-5837-3852

IM me, PM me, email me, whatever the cost, if you wish to play with me, do so.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm adding (to my personal FC list) Tom the Warrior and Linkerator tomorrow, and if I hadn't added anyone yet, tell me.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 16, 2008)

Adding Linkerator and Tom in a few minutes.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 16, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Adding ]
> What he said. Look forward to brawling you guys


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Odd needs to add me.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 16, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Odd needs to add me.


Yeah, he's the only one on my list that's still not up.


Btw Linkerator, it says your FC is incorrect.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 16, 2008)

I won't be able to Brawl till like Thursday    			 going on a trip with my siblings and a few college people.

I'll add Tom and Linkerator when I get back


----------



## Linkerator (Mar 16, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 17, 2008)

] [quote="TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 K, I'll try again later. Weird


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 17, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Odd needs to add me.


 same


----------



## Tyler (Mar 18, 2008)

I actually haven't added anyone yet. D= D=

*prints out list*

edit: Added everyone.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 19, 2008)

Brawl code: 3866-7854-2644


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 20, 2008)

Is it necessary to have a Wi-Fi connection _at the current moment_ to get your own friend code?


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 21, 2008)

hey got mine

5026-4290-1261


----------



## Copper (Mar 21, 2008)

Here is my friend code for Super Smash Bros. Brawl

4425-1148-6832


----------



## Copper (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but I just wanted to let you guys know that I have added everybody that is on this list. Please add me soon    
^_^


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

I just added these people:

OddCrazyMe
Linkerator
Kyle
Sporge
Stormcommander


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Copper said:
			
		

> Here is my friend code for Super Smash Bros. Brawl
> 
> 4425-1148-6832


 I'll add you.


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Mar 22, 2008)

Beakmanthegreat, the Veteran Newcomer, Joins the Brawl!

FC: 2750-0913-3453
Wii number: 5438 7384 7472 0849
Im adding all of you, so everyone add me!


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

Maybe next week.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 22, 2008)

It says you all need to add me. D=


----------



## SL92 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've added everyone on the list.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

I just saved everyone's onto Microsoft Word


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

I've added everyone on the list.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 22, 2008)

everyones added


----------



## SL92 (Mar 24, 2008)

Okay, everyone, add my new friend code, I have to add everybody again:

Shadow_Link_92 (Nick): 4253-3387-8459

This is new, so I won't be using Toon Link for a while...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Okay, everyone, add my new friend code, I have to add everybody again:

Shadow_Link_92 (Nick): 4253-3387-8459

This is new, so I won't be using Toon Link for a while... [/quote]
 I'll add you soon. 
By the way, we have to play sometime.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be online a bit later. If people want to add my old FC, I'll still be on it (I guess) But I want people to add my new one as it's going to be the one I use sometimes and permanently come July/August.


----------



## goobashel (Mar 24, 2008)

goobashel 
FC:0774-4140-6861

I have added everyone


----------



## Nate (Mar 30, 2008)

I just added everybody who was on the first post.

My code isn't on the first post though, so here it is again for anybody who wants to register me.

3222 5246 4190 
Nate


----------



## Melee201 (May 20, 2008)

Here'e mine.  I hope to get some battles going on.

4124-4683-8350

BTW, my name on Brawl is MELEE.


----------



## Grawr (May 25, 2008)

*Finally got Brawl WiFi working...after the craze has already died*

I'll get my FC here in a minute.

And so far, I'm not a fan of With Anyone Mode...it doesn't play through very well. Maybe it's just me (although a friend of mine said this same thing), but it was pretty laggy. Although I heard the Friends-only mode was better...somehow.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (May 27, 2008)

Kiba 0946-1947-3753


----------



## Trundle (Jan 18, 2010)

I will have to brawl sometime with you guys.


----------



## bcb (Jan 19, 2010)

...why would anyone bump a thread from two years ago?


----------



## Trundle (Jan 19, 2010)

Oops. Didn't notice.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 19, 2010)

sl92 i bet i can beat your marth.

I want to have a reputation on this

website stating that im the best

marth on this website

so lets brawl my friend code 

is 3867-3811-2442


----------



## NewBell98 (Jan 22, 2010)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I'm goin' out to get a Nintendo WiFi USB connector thing today, so I'll get mine up soon.


The USB doesn't work, nintendo retired it


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2010)

NewBell98 said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>March 9 2008


----------



## Spazmatic (Jan 27, 2010)

[4210-3672-9407]

Name = SPAZE or EZAPS


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 27, 2010)

NewBell98 said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you know why?strange why they would do something like that........


----------



## MrowMrif (Jan 31, 2010)

Wii code: 3808-8279-1370-7055

Brawl: 2793-3123-4714

add me everyone I love to really brawl or just do taunt parties or other random things ^-^. I also have a few hacks if anyone wants to mess around with some hacks with me.

My name is G


----------

